# Weight keeping me from getting back into riding :(



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

Honestly, I'm 5' 8" and 170# and I ride my 14.3hh arab without any problems. My husband is 240# and he'll be taking lessons. You'd be surprised just how many lesson facilities aren't just ponies for kids and light, dandy horses for 12 year old, 100# girls. You'd be prettily fibe to ride just about any full-size horse - as in not a pony breed. After all of your hard work, you absolutely should be proud of what you've accomplished and go for it!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## calicokatt (Mar 5, 2012)

Don't be so hard on yourself! I would never tell someone your size that they were too heavy for ANY of my horses. If I had a little pony, then maybe..... I'm bigger than you are, 192 at the minute (shudder), and my horses are all just fine with carrying me, though we'd probably all be happier if I weighed less. If some stupid person tells you you're too big for a fully grown lesson horse, just tell them their bony butt is bad for the horses back and find a different trainer.
Kathy


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Congratulations on your weight loss - the loss you have already attained is no small thing and, ime, puts you well within the limits that barns that have limits usually set (200 is what I have heard from others- none of the places I have personally had contact with have ever even expressed a limit).
As someone who also struggles with weight, I can tell you that, in general, the self conciousness never stops - regardless of what weight you attain or how much you gain/lose. The number on the scale doesn't really have much to do with it. I finally just had to bite the bullet and just get on with it, getting back in the saddle is what gave me that confidence that a number on a scale never could. 
Plateaus in weight loss are a common issue/struggle. I, personally, would not let 10 pounds stand between me and being back in the saddle. I would call around and visit some barns just to get a feel for what the atmosphere is in various places to find one that feels welcoming to you.


----------



## LadyScarlet (Jul 2, 2011)

I agree don't be too hard on your self! My mom is about 170 and she rides my 14.2hh Appy he is stocky and my good friends have horses and they are BIG people 260lbs and they have a larg 16hh Quarter horse and a young paint they are training. Horses are made to carry weight and many places you can call and see if they have larger horses.


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

sassaflash said:


> I've had the horse bug ALL my life and as a kid/teenager I did Dressage. Even back then I was the chubbiest kid at the barn! But now I am 26 and I want to get back into riding so bad It's ALL I can think about. Last summer I was 210lbs (I am a shortie.. 5ft) and I told myself if I lost the weight I would start up lessons again. Well, I've gotten down to 169llbs and I am still too self conscious. I keep inquiring about getting lessons but I don't go through with it
> My biggest fear is just to have someone tell me I am too fat for their lesson horse! I know most lesson horses are geared towards kids and I am a fat adult.
> I decided my goal is to lose another 10lbs and then proceed with lessons.. But I've been stuck at the same weight for 2 months and it's getting me down!
> 
> Anyone else deal with this?? I applaud those that have done it anyway. I am just so thinned skinned and self conscious


I am 5'6 195 lbs. and it's never stopped me from riding and it's never stopped anyone from letting me ride their horse! Lesson horses aren't geared towards kids....one of my lesson horses was 17 hands and built like a tank :shock: don't let your weight get you down. You have lost a lot of weight and 169 is no where near heavy to ride horses.


----------



## RedRacer7 (Jan 6, 2012)

Losing the weight is such a great accomplishment and you should be proud of what you have achieved! I have a 15h gelding about 1250 lbs and I am 178lbs. If he can't carry me effortlessly we have bigger issues than my weight. Horses are built to carry weight. Most lesson places will have a variety of horses with different builds and there will be one that will fit you perfectly. I wouldn't wait to start lessons, your missing out on the fun! Believe me there are a lot bigger people riding a lot smaller horses than you will be. I would love to see an update/pictures of your lessons once you are comfortable starting them =)


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Why not talk to a lesson coach and let that person decide. A good stable will have horses suitable for various sizes. Once you get back around them and inhale that wonderful "eau de cheval" there will be no turning back. Go for it.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Don't wait, you will end up in limbo, I fear. Get lessons now. You'll love it, be more active and the weight will come off naturally.


----------



## yadlim (Feb 2, 2012)

I agree with tinyliny, go now and get lessons. 

I weigh in at 300 give or take three pounds at 5'7". My 15.2 had Saddlebred drags my fat butt all over the place and loves every minute of it.

Remember that riding is one of the best forms of exercise you can get. I used to be able to quote the calories burned per hour, but I don't remember right now. You may find that riding will let you get that next ten pounds off - or not... you may actually gain weight in muscle. This will mean that you weigh the same but your cloths will fit better.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Congratulations on that weight loss - well done!!! Now, for the reward - get thy self to the barn and ride!!!


----------



## sassaflash (Mar 4, 2012)

I just wanted to say thank you for everyone. Yesterday evening I went out and bought myself a pair of boots at the feed & tack store and I e-mailed a gal about lessons. Hoping I can get one tomorrow!


----------



## azwantapaint (Feb 5, 2012)

Kudos to you for slimming down, and moving closer to your goals!
For what it's worth, i read this morning about the "gubmint" acid test for obesity, and how they "objectively" calculate it.
I have no idea what bonehead came up with those figures, but i suspect copious amounts of hallucinogenics were involved!
I am 6'4", 275#. Yeah, i'm getting a little soft in the middle these days, but i still ride!
My horse is 16.2 h, wide as a bus, and tips the scales at about 1300#.
She wasnt the easiest horse to find, but through a dedicated effort, a lot of prayer, and divine intervention, we found each other.
So, my suggestion to you is this- search your soul and determine how much you want this to happen. 
It sounds to me like you want it like my dogs want treats (they'll go THROUGH anything not bolted down or armor plated) and thats exactly where you want to be on the emotional side of things.
I believe that your riding opportunity is out there, you just havent found the right one yet.
Keep after it! KNOW in your heart that you WILL HAVE IT!
BELIEVE that you can attain it!
PERSIST on getting it!
And if that doesn't get you where you want to be, call me. Come visit us, and my girlfriend will give you some lessons on my horse. 
She has taught english, dressage, and western pleasure, and helps keep me on the straight and narrow with my horse!


----------



## NordicMan (Nov 4, 2012)

I wouldn't be worried about it AT ALL ;-) I'm 45, and started riding 4 months ago weighing 232. I'm now down to 200, and dropping. 

I was very aware my weight was trouble, but my trainers worked with me, giving me the right horse. 

The way I see it - riding changed my life by giving me a positive goal, and hard exercise that is fun. The biggest hurdle in weight loss and getting back in shape is feeling hopeless .. I fight this all the time.


----------



## Back2Horseback (Mar 21, 2012)

I realize this is an older thread, and I will go check out if you've posted elsewhere since this with updates, lesson progress, etc...(I hope, I hope!!) But, in case you haven't I am also writing this for others to read!

I am a Shorty, big time (5'2") and VERY muscular, though I have EASILY GOT 30#s of fat to lose despite that to be at my very fittest...I currently am at 158-161 and should not (for me) be more than 130#.

Nonetheless I ride weekly and when asking my trainer about this the first day we met, (my concerns being a "heavier rider") & whether she was comfortable with me riding her dressage horses--she has no "schoolhorses", they are her show & pleasure horses, she explained to me that each had been vet checked for her 240#, upper level riding daughter, and all passed...otherwise, she explained, she would not have purchased any of the six. 

I am fully aware that riding as a heavier person is a whole different ballgame when you ride WELL and can carry yourself in a balanced, non-jarring manner, vs. being a newbie and flailing all over the place on a horse's back with excess weight. Thus, I KNEW I'd better EITHER GET DARN good and balanced, with a strong core and gentle, soft movement all around OR DROP THE 30# FAST!!:wink:
I focused mainly on #1 and whaddya know? #2 is happening at the same time!

At my barn we have a woman who was 400#s and was not nearly fit enough to ride per her own, likely correct assessment . That did NOT STOP HER, though!! What she did was started working the barn....mucking one stall a day, then two, then bathing horses, etc...by the time she had lost 100#s, she was still considered "heavy" @ 300#s, but she was MORE than fit enough cardiovascularly, musculature-wise, and most importantly in her case, she was then MENTALLY READY.

She eventually bought a GORGEOUS, bomb-proof FULL Clydesdale and began taking lessons on this 19hh, 1800# monster! He was what SHE HAD ALWAYS wanted, and they are a phenomenally GORGEOUS PAIR riding along! 

She rides dressage, and it takes an exceptional degree of fitness & core strength to post OR SIT his trot and sit his canter-- a horse with his sized stride! Not to mention basic STRENGTH simply to move him forward, leg yield, etc!

I couldn't ride him without a TON of work to adjust to having all that size and power beneath me! Huge kudos to her! She is now even slimmer @ 250#s and her horse completely dwarfs her! (He's SUCH A LOVE and extremely kind and giving as a mount)...if I can one day own more than one horse, my goal is to own an Arab-type cross jumper, whom I can also do light endurance on, AND a draft for an all around pleasure horse & for my husband to ride with me--not because he needs the size (@ only 180#s), but simply because we both really love the drafties and their amazing personalities!...

Sorry to go off on a tangent! Yikes, signing off now and hoping to see more from Sassaflash!


----------



## Gunnerssugarbar (Jul 18, 2012)

Oh honey please don't let that hold you back!!! I'm 5'5" and weigh in around 260. My 15 hand horse does an amazing job with me and I have never been told I couldn't ride. Most barns around here have a 250 lb limit but you are no where near that. Please please please get up there and ride your little heart out!! Congratulations on your weight loss!!! I'm currently on the journey with Weight Watchers.


----------

